# Champ, Dont laugh



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

at my fat boy! hes a true rescue, heartbreak with a happy ending. At 3 months old he was actually thrown out of a car and run over by another and ended up busted and burned from under the car. I didnt even want to touch him when he 1st came to the shelter cause he was so effed up but after 7 months I adopted him myself. hes had over 10 operations from skin grafts to toe amputation and knee surgeries. even had stitches in his weenie, poor guy. champvid.flv video by redog_2009 - Photobucket


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Champ is adorable. for what happened to him he acts like he never went thru any of it. he has some play in him!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh poor guy! He looks like a happy rolly polly now!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry Dave I laughed at the video but what you've done for that little guy put a bigger smile on my face! You're the man!:clap:

Cheers!
EF


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I love happy endings. He's a little cutie and I can't believe the energy he has! Great job!


----------



## sittingbull (Apr 5, 2009)

seems like a pretty regular video to me....nice looking dog, i am very surprised to see the great physical condition he is in.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe!!!! What a rolly polly he is freaking adorable LOL .. He looks so happy .. Dave your the man for sure!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

CHAMP! what a fitting name dave... thanks for posting that vid. I think it bring big smiles to all of our faces to see how much joy that dog has in his life. What an awesome story. I just wanna hug him and squeeze him LOL. Hopefully i can get my arms around him. I cant believe how active he is for what hes been through... what a driven little dog. Again, Thanks for postin the vid dave!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oh man he is fantastically fat! What a cutie pie! What is he? looks like he might be part pug? Doesn't really matter as it doesn't get much cuter than that!

P.S. Speaking of cute, I need some Bob pics stat!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG!!! he is such a happy boy


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aww he's so cute! I love his bounce and his pudge!!! He's amazing!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He looks so Happy!! Always good to hear about a rescue. ( :


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG He's so cute!!!!! I love it he's sooooo happy. You Rock!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe he looks like a total doll! ~ Great to see him so happy!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww Champ is a champ, what a sad but very happy story and he is "fluffy" like Penny.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Great thing you did for him :clap:!! He seems very happy, has lots of energy and eating well!! Those are all good signs


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll admit, I did laugh. But it wasn't laughing at him I laughed because seeing him overcome all that and still so happy brought a big smile to my face. I hope everyone enjoys it as much as myself and all of the previous posters. For a little chubster, he's got a lot of energy. It's awesome to see what happens when someone with a big heart meets a loving animal in need. Great post! Keep us updated on Champ!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey thanks everone! I really love this dog. I never expected him to be turn out the way he did. heres a pic from last spring. its a good angle, you cant see his scars so much in this one


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awwwwwww he is sooo happyyy!!!! he is just hoppin around awww I LOVE HIM hahah 

rescues are the bests


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Awwww, he's cute. He looks totally huggable.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is the best!!! I love it. Champ looks so darn happy. He isn't FAT he is just vertically challenged. Thanks for the post Dave. I needed a little good news today.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

WHERES HIS DAMN SEATBELT?? lol just kidding. I like the short guys!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> Hey thanks everone! I really love this dog. I never expected him to be turn out the way he did. heres a pic from last spring. its a good angle, you cant see his scars so much in this one


Wow poor baby .. He looks like a brand new dog! I love him I think he is a handsome fella:hug:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Sadie, I cant beleive Ive had him for 6 years already.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

You've done a great job with him. When I watched the vid I couldn't help but get tickled thanks for sharing


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

what a jelly belly he is, he is so cute! and obviously a very happy dog, keep up the good work!


----------

